

Show HN: Tinder in a browser - phsource
https://tinderwick.com

======
pgodzin
Add a Log in with Facebook button so that Facebook will be responsible for
authentication please.

------
phsource
Edit 2: took this down due to Facebook authentication issues. Apologies for
sending out a half-baked product, but thanks for all the feedback!

Creator here! I realize that you have to input your Facebook username and
password, but this is the only way to make it work so far, since we can't get
Tinder app tokens. If we used the regular Facebook API, it would fail the URL
test. After the initial authentication, the server only works as passive proxy
for traffic to Tinder. If there's another way, let me know, and I'll gladly
implement it.

Edit: the source code is available to view at
[https://github.com/pxpeterxu/tinderwick](https://github.com/pxpeterxu/tinderwick).
It's a bit messy, since this was a quick hack.

~~~
mfkp
Run it locally like [http://tinderplusplus.com/](http://tinderplusplus.com/)
or make it a chrome extension and it should work.

Edit: alternatively, make it open source so we can see you're not doing
anything sketchy with my facebook password.

~~~
phsource
Edited original, but the code is now available at
[https://github.com/pxpeterxu/tinderwick](https://github.com/pxpeterxu/tinderwick)

------
compsciphd
providing facebook username/password doesn't seem like a good idea :)

~~~
phsource
Creator here! I'm really sorry about having to do this, but this is the only
way to make it work so far, since we can't get Tinder app tokens; after the
initial authentication, the server only works as passive proxy for traffic to
Tinder. If there's another way, let me know, and I'll gladly implement it.

~~~
compsciphd
let us run it locally?

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
[http://tinderplusplus.com/](http://tinderplusplus.com/)

------
JacobZam
Uh, can you say phishing website? Yea, let me just give you my Facebook
password and username.

------
angvp
Tried, gave me an error with login, facebook log me out and then changed my
password.. s

------
robobro
Stole my username and password! Someone tried to login using Firefox.

------
tinderwick
OMFG stop fucking hijacking my fucking back button.

~~~
alixander
Yeah this alone is enough for me to refuse to use something.

